# Gewalt und Terror



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2013)

Wenn ich von Alex rede, muß ich auch Herrn Dietrich erwähnen, der unser Lehrer in der dritten und vierten Klasse war, ein grober und sadistischer alter Mann kurz vor der Rente und dem es gefiel, Kinder zu misshandeln. Er war das reale Abbild aller Eltern dieser Zeit, gestresst, zielstrebig und gereizt, und terrorisierte uns mit einem Punktesystem, das zwei Strafen vorsah, eine davon körperlich.

Er war einigen Eltern bekannt. Sie stützen sich auf seine wertvolle Erziehungsbeihilfe und hatten ihm die ausdrückliche Genehmigung gegeben, ihre Kinder zu züchtigen. Und das machte er dann auch immer sehr gerne.

Für ratschen, dumme Antworten und auch grundlos ganz nach seiner Laune verteilte er Punkte, die einer der Schüler eifrig aufschrieb. Wer sich dagegen auflehnte, bekam gleich noch einen Punkt dazu. Wenn dann drei Punkte zusammen waren, auch über mehrere Tage, Wochen oder Monate hinweg, hatte man die Wahl zwischen einer halben Buchseite abschreiben, oder drei Tatzen.

Fast alle wählten die Körperstrafe, weil sie ohnehin daran gewöhnt waren und es das kleinere Übel war. Trotz allem inbegriffen. Herr Dietrich berief dann den Jungen ans Pult und stellte ihn so, daß wir alle gut sehen konnten. Das war ihm besonders wichtig. Er probierte dabei immer wieder mal was Neues aus, aber generell stand man mit vorgestreckter Hand zur Klasse und wartete auf den ersten Hieb auf die Handfläche.

Er holte aus, der Rohrstock pfiff durch die Luft und landete mit einem unangenehmen Geräusch meist auf den Fingerspitzen, da die natürliche Tendenz eher war, die Hand wegzuziehen. Dann gab es eine kurze Pause, in der sich der Junge vor Schmerz krümmte, manchmal aufschrie, und alle lachten.

Wir mussten alle lachen. Wer nicht dabei war, hatte sich prompt einen Punkt verdient. Jeder Schlag ein Punkt, jedes Kind produzierte somit eine Menge andere straffällige Kinder. Und so kam es vor, daß wir ganze Schulstunden nur damit verbrachten, zuzuschauen wie andere bestraft wurden.

Oder er behielt sie dort, nach dem Unterricht. Wer bleiben mußte, war schon vorher ganz kaputt. Es kam vor, daß einige Schüler bis zu zwölf Punkte am Tag ansammelten, und gingen dann mit blutigen und verschwollenen Händen nach Hause. Es waren meist Ausländer oder Waisen.

Die Solidarität war hoch, aber sie lohnte sich nicht. Wir kamen alle mal dran, früher oder später. Und dieser Bastard wusste es.

Wer weinte, dem wurde die Strafe verdoppelt, weshalb wir verzweifelt darum kämpften, nicht in Tränen auszubrechen. Wir waren damals acht bis zehn Jahre alt. Ein Waise namens Michael flehte Herrn Dietrich weinend an einzuhalten, aber dieser war nur dazu bereit, länger zu warten. Dieser Vorgang hat in mir etwas ganz und endgültig zerstört. Und aus diesem Grund habe ich das auch alles so genau recherchiert und aufgeschrieben. Wochenlang.

Das Schlimmste war das Warten. Sich aufstellen, die Haltung zu korrigieren, und dabei in die sadistisch grinsenden Fratzen einiger Kameraden zu schauen. Ich wollte die Augen schließen, aber er ließ es nicht zu. Vor der Klasse bestraft zu werden, gehöre dazu, sagte er dann. Und ich bin nicht mal sehr oft dort gestanden. Ich glaube, zweimal. Ich habe diesen Terror so gründlich verdrängt, daß ich mich nicht erinnern kann, wie oft es war. Aber die wenigen Male reichten völlig aus, um mir bis heute so lebhaft vor Augen zu treten, als würde es jetzt und heute geschehen.

Bei jedem Schlag schwoll die Hand etwas mehr, und es brauchte alle Willenskraft, sie nochmal hinzuhalten. Wer es nicht schaffte, wurde dann von jemand gezwungen. Und wenn die Hand nicht geöffnet wurde, nahm er einfach den dicken Rohrstock.

Wenn er nicht richtig traf, wiederholte er. Er traf oft nicht, aber der psychologische Stress ging oft viel weiter. Die Kinder waren danach immer fix und fertig. Es gab auch Einige, die versuchten, sich nichts anmerken zu lassen. Aber so richtig klappte das nie. Herr Dietrich war dann immer noch schlechterer Laune. Und wenn er schlechter Laune war, mussten wir alle darunter leiden.

Wenn Herr Dietrich gut gelaunt war, dann ließ er seine Opfer zwischen dem dünnen und dem dicken Rohrstock wählen. Mit dem dicken schlug er auf den Handrücken, fast zart. Dennoch tat das wesentlich mehr weh, und er erlabte sich an unserer Überraschung. Das war auch das Strafmittel, wenn er jemand beim Abschreiben erwischte. In der Stille die während einer Schulaufgabe herrschte, hörte man dann deutlich den Aufprall des Stocks auf den Knochen und den unterdrückten Schrei. Wer geschlagen worden war, konnte meist nicht mehr den Griffel in die Hand nehmen, und von guter Aufgabenlösung war dann auch keine Rede mehr. Deshalb bekamen sie schlechte Noten und den Hintern auch noch zu Hause voll.

Obwohl der Aufschreiber in einer fast unglaublichen Machtposition war, konnte er sie nicht in seinem Interesse ausnutzen. Wer korrupt war, und das kam ein einziges Mal vor, mußte nachsitzen, und machte dann sozusagen alles falsch.

Damals wurden die Lehrer unter den Stunden nicht ausgetauscht. Das führte dann zu einer Art Resignation mit der wir einfach leben mussten. Unsere Eltern glaubten uns nicht, oder fanden es recht gut, daß wir auch ein bißchen von all dem bekamen, was sie selbst gelitten hatten.

Mit Herrn Dietrich hatten wir jedoch den besseren Teil, denn wir hörten aus anderen Klassen unglaubliche Geschichten, bis in die neunte Klasse hinauf. Ein berüchtigter Musiklehrer versammelte Nachmittags den Chor in Kostüm, kurze und eng anliegende Hosen vor allem, und verprügelte regelrecht seine Zöglinge, allesamt von Eltern, die das ganz toll fanden.

Um in seinem Chor aufgenommen zu werden, mussten die Eltern sozusagen ihre Kinder verkaufen. Er machte seiner Erziehungsmethoden keinerlei Hehl, er war stolz auf seinen Erfolg und der Erfolg gab ihm recht.

Seine Strategie sah zehn Gertenhiebe auf den nackten Hintern vor, oder zwanzig durch die Hose. Wer den Unterschied ausprobiert hatte, zog lieber die Hose runter. Wer weinte oder mit den Händen den Schmerz zu dämmen suchte, nahm auch hier das Doppelte. Der Lehrer wartete immer, bis der Junge wieder gerade stand, und sich bereit erklärte, den neuen Hieb zu empfangen.

Für besondere Vergehen (niemand konnte sich genau erinnern um welche es sich handelte) und für all jene die sich präventiv mehrere Unterhosen angezogen hatten, mußte der Junge sich selbst die Gerte zubereiten und entrinden. Der Lehrer probierte sie dann an "Freiwilligen", die sich immer prompt fanden, weil sie dann für eine Weile sicher waren. Diese Jungen gaben dann ein Urteil ab. Nur Gerten die mehr weh taten als die, die der Lehrer normalerweise benutzte, waren zugelassen. Meist war es ein relativ dicker Haselnusszweig, sorgfältig entrindet und entastet, weil jede Unebenheit die Haut aufriss. Es gab einige Jungen, die es den Freiwilligen heimzahlten, indem sie den Stock ungenügend behandelten, aber zahlten dann auch die gesalzene Rechnung. Bis zu fünfzig Hiebe wurden pro Kopf ausgegeben. Und niemand sagte was.

Wir hatten diese Tatsachen von einem Jungen in der neunten Klasse erfahren, der sechs Jahre lang wenigstens einmal im Monat auserwählt war, da er nicht gut sang. Wirklich eine tolle Methode. Wir waren alle entsetzt. Lehrerin inbegriffen, die etwas munkeln gehört hatte, aber noch nie so nah an die Wahrheit gekommen war. Soviel ich weiß, ist diesem Lehrer nie etwas beanstandet worden, aber er wurde in eine andere Schule versetzt, als ein paar Stimmen zu laut wurden.

Herr Dietrich wurde mehrmals zur Rede gestellt, auch vor uns in der Klasse, aber er hatte uns so gut im Griff, daß wir aus Angst schwiegen. Einige logen sogar, um sich bei ihm einzuschmeicheln, was auch immer gelang. Der Schulrat ging dann mit leeren Händen fort und konnte nichts machen. Damit will ich unterstreichen, daß die Fürsorge der Stadt München vorhanden, aber nicht ausreichend war, um die Schüler auch wirklich zu schützen. Damals gab es keine Mikrokameras die man irgendwo verstecken konnte, nur Lautsprecher und keine Mikrophone in den Klassenzimmern, und wenn es sie doch gab, dann waren sie außer Betrieb genommen worden.

Ich habe im Alter von 13-14 eine Erzählung von Franz Kafka gelesen, die von einer Maschine sprach, die dazu diente, Gefangene langsam zu Tode zu foltern. Das, was Herr Dietrich mit uns gemacht hatte, war nicht sehr weit davon weg, mal ganz zu schweigen all derer, denen es schlimmer ergangen war.

Die Lehrer holten immer ganz aus und schlugen mit aller Kraft zu. Blut gehörte einfach dazu, blaue Flecken waren normal. Wenn ein Junge Spuren von elterlicher Zuwendung in diesem Sinne hatte, wurde sie zur schau gestellt und verhöhnt. So lernten wir alle möglichen Strafen auch indirekt kennen, die von Peitschenhieben bis zu Ohrfeigen alles beinhaltete. Wenn ich das heute so schreibe, kommt mir das Grausen. Aber es war normal, einen kreuz und quer verschlagenen Kinderrücken während der Sportstunde zu sehen.

Das hat sich auch sehr viel später nicht viel geändert. Als ich bei der Einberufung war, hatte ein wenigstens Achtzehnjähriger deutliche Spuren auf der unteren Hälfte seines Rückens einer kurz vorgehenden Züchtigung, und etliche Narben von vorgehenden Strafen auf seinem ganzen Körper verstreut.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2013)

_Lieber Quibbe,

sind das Erinnerungen aus deiner Schulzeit? Ich befürchte schon. 
Es tut mir sehr Leid, dass du solche Erfahrungen gemacht hast und in dir trägst. 
Bekannt ist ja, dass die körperlichen Züchtigungen mit einer schweren Demütigung einhergehen. Erziehung durch Einschüchterung, Drohungen, und Prügel führen nur dazu, dass man gefügig wird. Einige zerbrechen daran, andere üben dann selbst, als erwachsene Personen, Gewalt aus und jene, die behaupten, dass ihnen Prügel nicht geschadet habe. Dazu gibt es eine wunderschöne Antwort darauf. Denn in dem Zusammenhang hat die frühere Justizsenatorin Lore Maria Peschel-Gutz geantwortet:

__“ Sie wissen doch gar nicht, was Sir für ein toller Mensch geworden wären ohne diese Prügel“. _​_ 

Was ich von dir lese sind Zeugnisse eines schönen Menschen. 

Verbleibe, mit einer Umarmung. 

sienne_


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Ottobre 2013)

sienne;bt9227 ha detto:
			
		

> _Lieber Quibbe,
> 
> sind das Erinnerungen aus deiner Schulzeit? Ich befürchte schon.
> Es tut mir sehr Leid, dass du solche Erfahrungen gemacht hast und in dir trägst.
> ...


Sì, questi sono ricordi di scuola. Ma la persona che ne usciva, era violenta e rassegnata. Di questo mi sono accorto gradualmente dopo che ho lasciato casa e l'ho affrontato quando ero in Italia.


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz;bt9235 ha detto:
			
		

> Sì, questi sono ricordi di scuola. Ma la persona che ne usciva, era violenta e rassegnata. Di questo mi sono accorto gradualmente dopo che ho lasciato casa e l'ho affrontato quando ero in Italia.


Ciao Quibbe,

Sono andata a leggere. Si, in quella regione sussisteva ancora per lungo tempo, il diritto di usanza. Così, ci è voluto molto tempo, per far cambiare le cose nelle teste ... 
Ti credo. Quando ci si trova in un certo ambiente, è difficile riconoscere le dinamiche ... anche perché ce ne sono tante. Da ognuno di voi partecipi, anche se in un silenzio totale di sopportazione. 
Complimenti però. Veramente! Affrontare certe cose, accanto ad altre ... ci vuole proprio la voglia di stare in piedi e camminare! Ha una grande portata!

sienne


----------

